# Slip/TCS, Reverse Lockout, SE-R badge, Intakes, etc.



## runbyu1 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, just bought my Altima SE-R a month or so back and I have read thoroughly (hours and hours) on here, used search etc, but I still have a few questions. 

1) When I put my key in, the right side of my display says SLIP in the same area as the oil, TCS off, etc. Anybody have any idea what this means? I was thinking it was for LSD but I thought these cars didn't have it. 

2) Does anyone have the white reverse lockout mechanism that they'd be willing to give me/sell me? It was broken when I bought the car and I'd really like to get one of those in there. The repair shop and dealer both said I'd have to buy a whole new clutch assembly ($170) to get it. 

3) Is there any way to set the Traction Control to off by default instead of pushing the TCS off button every time I get in the car?

4) I put my SE-R badge on my new S5 clone grille (I painted it black and my car is smoke) and I'm just nervous about it sticking! Have you guys done anything else besides just sticking it on there. Has anyone's ever fallen off?

5) Intakes: I'm going WAI 'cos it's wet here and gets cold in the winter and I'm more concerned about that and mpg than a couple of extra HP. That said, I know the Berk V2 is highly regarded but is it worth the extra $160 instead of doing a Bomz or a CosmoRacing short ram or Warm Air Intake? Cone Filter: Apexi dry? K&N? 

If anybody can help me with any of this, please reply or PM me, I'll be very appreciative. I'm loving this car!


----------



## C675 (Jun 24, 2009)

I can answer #1. The SLIP light will blink when your traction control system is activated in slippery conditions.


----------



## runbyu1 (Jun 6, 2009)

bump, anyone have any answers?


----------

